# How to make coco-huts: Quick and easy



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has posted a how to on coco huts but figured I would share something cool on the food network a minute ago while watching Diners Drive ins and Dives with my fiance.

I saw a very cool trick for getting the meat out fast out of a coconut. If this is common knowledge I apologize. I've just always bought mine and even though they're cheap enough from vendors, I always wanted to just buy half a dozen coconuts and make my own.

Step 1: Cut the coconut open in one chop with a butcher knife or machete if you have one lol. (Do at your own risk. I know there are young members here and I don't want your parents emailing me telling me I'm responsible for you losing a finger)

Step 2: Bake the halves meat side down at 400 degrees F. for about 5 minutes.

Step 3: The meat should easily pry away from the shell with a butter knife

Step 4: Clean both halves however you choose and use a dremmel tool to cut out the entrance hole. 


I figured this was easy enough and not sure what other methods are out there for removing the meat. In my younger days of keeping dart frogs, I attempted making coco huts but failed as I sat there forever trying to get the meat out. If you have to buy a dremmel new, you'll probably be better off ordering all the coco huts you'd ever need for the price you'd pay for this tool. Though if you don't have a dremmel, you'll find that owning one comes in handy for a variety of functions in saving yourself a lot of headache in the hobby.

Good luck and hope this helps!

D


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

nice info man real nice for a guy like me lol.


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I didn't bake my coconuts before trying to remove the meat. What a pain in the rear.

Also, Dremel tools are indispensable for so many hobbies. IMO everyone needs one.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Boiling them work too. It also cleans them very nicely.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I've always bought my huts (I use them for my fish also) but after reading this I feel the gauntlet has been thrown at my feet  and have been meaning to get a Dremel, so now I know what my next project is. Thanks


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently made a pair of cocohuts. I bought a mature coconut for less then $1.50 at the grocery store (don't get the young coconuts.) 

Pop one of the holes out at the top to drain it. I used a machete to crack it in half but if you want it perfectly even use a cutting wheel on a dremel. The meat came out easy enough with a spoon (and its yummy.) I then boiled the shell, scraped out remaining soft material (there is a soft layer of brown "inner husk" that should be removed to prevent rot) and used a dremel drill to make the doors. Done.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have full directions in my book, but I now use my Rockwell Soniccrafter to cut them in half. It is my new "IT" tool in my tool bag. It works great, enough so I am looking at new Rockwell saw. 

If cut in half, they can also be used as a water dish. A heads up though not all coconuts hold water equally.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe if you freeze it(after draining ) it's supposed to shrink the meat and it pops out easily.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

if you have one, a nice band saw will work great for cutting them in half. You might need to remove the blade guard though because some coconuts might just be to big. i'm going to play it safe like dan and have a disclaimer: I am not responsible for any accidental cuts, nicks, gouges, amputations, decapitations, or any combination of the above. 

There's just something about children and power tools that don't mix hahaha


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

And just one more piece of safety advice, always wear eye protection when doing things like this.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

If someone doesn't wear protection they're asking for trouble. That's why I made the disclaimer. This is not a guide...just a quick simple step by step method of making a coco-hut. It's not my responsibility to make sure that people know that dust flies from dremmel and that safety glasses MIGHT be a good idea lol


----------



## TheUnseenHand (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmm, I could go for some coconut. I'm thinking grocery store, 1 coconut, yummy treat, 2 coco-huts. Yeah, definitely gonna do this, thanks!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Then all you have to do is trade that Devils Jersey for a Bruins and you'll be all set!


----------



## TheUnseenHand (Mar 8, 2011)

DJboston said:


> Then all you have to do is trade that Devils Jersey for a Bruins and you'll be all set!


Not. A. Chance. LGD!


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

For me, drill the hole first with a spade bit / paddle bit. Then drain. Then I use a power miter box a.k.a. chop saw or chop box, to cut the hut in half. Then remove the meat by baking.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm saddened that I can't make my cocohuts without a power tool. It seems silly for me to buy a dremel tool just to cut an opening in a coconut shell.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sure if you have the time you could use a few hand saws and sandpaper to do them by hand. A labor of love? Sure but give me the power tools.


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

I use a Husqvarna 40 Inch gas powered chain saw to cut the coconut in half. I then dry it out in a 100 gallon commercial smelting kiln. I remove the meat with a diesel-turbine powered saws-all. I cut the doors with a 220-volt plasma cutter.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Use a hole saw (1.5-2") on a drill make the entrance hole. Cut the coconut in half with a hand saw and boil to cook the meat out or back at 350F for 15-20 min. Remove meat (eat or use on a pie.)


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use a 1" hole saw make 2 holes one on each side of the cocohut. I then use a dremel wheel and slope the holes outward to make them wider at the bottom. Then I scrape out the coconut and cut them in half with the dremel scrape them all clean and boil. Let cool and serve.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Cocohuts are incredibly cheap as they are waste products. So making cocohuts is different for every person as it is only worth it if you use existing free tools or you really love coconut. You also might check with family or friends whom may have tools. With unlimited tools the best way is probably the hole saw / chipper bit and saw because coconut is very hard wood.


----------

